# السلام عليكم ادخل وشوف معلومات عن بعض المعادن



## KSA_ENG (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
معلومات جيدة 
لاتنسوني من الدعاء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 فبراير 2008)

بوركت وجزيت خيرا .

نترقب مساهمتك القادمة .

البغدادي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (21 أغسطس 2010)

_مشكور على ذللك_


----------



## ديدين (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

